# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  SIGMA MC-08

## jackie1989

Καλησπέρα σας εχω ενα συναγερμό sigma mc-08. Επειδη ειναι παλιός πρέπει να εχω χάσει το κωδικό του τεχνικού.
Υπάρχει τρόπος να ξαναεπαναφέρω τον πινακα στις αρχικες εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις?? Βγάζωντας κάποια ασφάλεια ή καπως έτσι..?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Stratos Aggelarhs

καλησπερα δημητρη,
ο mc-08 εχει 2 τροπους να κανει reset ,εξαρτατε απο την χρονολογια κατασκευης του 
επειδη δεν ξερω πως να σου στειλω εδω το pdf. δωσε μου αν θελεις ενα email σου και θα σου στειλω 
το εγχειριδιο προγραμματισμου του.

----------


## jomor

Στην περίπτωση που και τα δύο τμήματα (Partitions) της εγκατάστασης
είναι αφοπλισμένα, πιέστε το Button SW1 για δύο δευτερόλεπτα, μέχρι να
ακούσετε το Relay της μονάδας να ανοιγοκλείσει για ένα δευτερόλεπτο.

----------


## Stratos Aggelarhs

αυτος ειναι ο ενας τροπος ο αλλος ειναι γεφυρωνοντας ενα jumper που εχει η πλακετα επανω δεξια και κανεις επανεκινηση τα ρευματα του.

----------


## jackie1989

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ PDF ΝΑ ΤΕ ΕΧΩ. MITSOSHELLAS@HOTMAIL.COM

----------


## geocoun

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Έχω και εγώ ένα παλιό Sigma MC-08D και θα ήθελα αν έχει κάποιος το manual να τον παρακαλέσω να μου το στείλει. Κυρίως με ενδιαφέρει η αλλαγή του κωδικού οπλισμού, όχι του προγραμματισμού το οποίο το βρήκα.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## Stratos Aggelarhs

γιωργο στειλε μου το μαιλ σου να σου το στειλω.

----------


## kikosn

Μπορεί σας παρακαλώ να μου στείλει και εμένα κάποιος το manual; 
Μόλις μετακόμισα σε ένα σπίτι που έχει sigma συναγερμό και θέλω να αλλάξω κωδικό καθώς και καμία ρύθμιση.
Ευχαριστώ 
kikosn@gmail.com

----------


## anem

> αυτος ειναι ο ενας τροπος ο αλλος ειναι γεφυρωνοντας ενα jumper που εχει η πλακετα επανω δεξια και κανεις επανεκινηση τα ρευματα του.



Εγώ έχω αυτό με το jumper αλλά δεν βρίσκω το φυλλάδιο που είχα. Θέλω να του κάνω μια συντήρηση και κάποιες αλλαγές στον προγραμματισμό και θα με βοηθούσες, εσύ ή και όποιος άλλος το έχει και μου το έστελνε.

----------


## DooM_SteR

Παιδια εχω το εξης προβλημα 
Εχω τον MC-08 συναγερμό, την εκδοση πληκτρολογιου με τα τετράγωνα πλήκτρα  εχω χάσει την μεμβράνη με τα κουμπιά απο το πληκτρολόγιο. ο συναγερμός λειτουργεί κανονικά κατα τα αλλα.
Εχει κανεις κανένα παροπλισμένο συναγερμό? αγοράζω την μεμβράνη . Αν όχι, καμια ιδέα που μπορώ να βρώ?

Ολα τα γνωστά μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών/ και η αντιπροσωπια μου λενε πως δέν υπαρχει και πως πρέπει να αλλάξω κέντρο και πληκτρολόγιο αχαχαχα

Φιλικά δήμήτρης

Τηλ: 6977736398 email info@doomster.eu

----------


## pontium

Το εν λόγω κέντρο μπορεί να γυρίσει σε τονικό αντι για παλμικό που είναι στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις?Επίσης μπορεί να αποθηκεύσει κανείς παραπάνω απο ένα τηλέφωνο?
Δεν έχω το manual εγκατάστασης,μόνο το manual χρήσης που έχει τα βασικά και δεν αναφέρει τίποτα για αυτά.
Βρήκα απο ένα άλλο κέντρο,module ηχητικού μηνύματος αλλά όποτε κάνω silent alarm,ακούω απο το τηλέφωνο να καλεί παλμικά και έπειτα το μήνυμα που έχω ηχογραφίσει.
Είναι παλιό μοντέλο,του 97 με τα τετράγωνα κουμπιά στο πληκτρολόγιο και ο mcu γράφει πάνω MC-08AL.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## takis66

θα ηθελα και εγω το manual.. t1holis@yahoo.gr      σας ευχαριστω

----------


## derventzie

Οποιος μπορεί ας στείλει και σε εμένα το manual του Sigma MC-08...e-mail: vaggos2310@gmail.com
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jp_vidal

Ένα και σε εμένα ....: jp_vidal@hotmail.com


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τον χρόνο σας

----------


## xapmanis

Θα μπορούσε να μου στείλει κάποιος το manual και σε εμένα. Το email μου είναι: jindraxx18@gmail.com
Είναι το μόνο σημείο στο διαδίκτυο όπου βρήκα να υπάρχει το manual. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

Χαιρετισμούς, Κώστας.

----------


## picdev

και εγώ θα ήθελα το manual, έχω ενα θέμα με τη σειρήνα και θα ήθελα να δω τη συνδεσμολογία της για να τη τριγκάρω με το χέρι

----------


## picdev

Το ssp που βλέπω και το tc είναι της σειρήνας , ξέρει να μου πει κανείς πως λειτουργεί ? Όταν κοπεί το ssr δεν θα δώσει συναγερμό ?

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Λοιπον εβγαλα το ssp η σειρηνα ξεκινάει για 1sec και μετα σταματάει , τροφοδοσία εχει κανονικά και οταν βγάζω το ssp μετρησα τη ταση ειναι οκ.

Μπαταρία είναι οκ , οπότε έχει πάθει κάτι η σειρήνα να υποθέσω 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

η η μπαταρια της?τν ελεγξες?

----------


## picdev

η μπαταρία ειναι καινούρια αλλά τροφοδοσία δεν παίρνει και τα 12volt του πίνακα? ή η τάση αυτή ειναι μονο για να φορτίζει ?

----------


## vasilllis

Κανονικα και για τροφοδοσια είναι,αλλα εξαρτάται από τον τρόπο σύνδεσης της.Οπότε μάλλον πλακέτα είναι.

----------


## pacogrm

Γεια σας παιδια, αν μπορει καποιος που θα διαβασει να μου στειλει το manual απο τον mc-08 sigma paco_grm@hotmail.com ευχαριστώ

----------


## dalai

Και εγω χρειαζομαι το manual.  Αν μπορει καποιος στο nipap123@gmail.com
ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## mokatoras

Υπαρχει εγχειριδιο τεχνικου για mc8 παλιο ειναι κατασκευης 1997 το κεντρο?

----------


## nicker21

Καλησπέρα
Θα ήθελα και εγώ το manual και αν υπάρχει και εγχειρίδιο τεχνικού.
Ο συναγερμός είναι ο MC08AC.
Το email  μου είναι mcnick21@hotmail.com.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## paulk

> Καλησπέρα
> Θα ήθελα και εγώ το manual και αν υπάρχει και εγχειρίδιο τεχνικού.
> Ο συναγερμός είναι ο MC08AC.
> Το email  μου είναι mcnick21@hotmail.com.
> Ευχαριστώ.



Για τσέκαρε αυτά. Είναι το MC08, λογικά ίδιο θα είναι με το MC08AC

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/att...2&d=1285239098

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/att...2&d=1284959829

----------


## arisana

arisana.
Θα ηθελα να μου στειλει καποιος αν εχει το manual του sigma mc-08 στο mail.
aris.anson@gmail.com
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## picdev

Υπάρχουν οδηγίες για τον MC 08D με το πληκτρολόγιο μεμβράνης? οι οδηγίες που έχω ειναι για το μοντέλο που εχει πληκτρολόγιο με κουπιά και έχει το κουμπί address.
Το mc 08d αντι για address εχει το dial/tone, δεν γνωρίζω αν ειναι το ίδιο.

----------


## stam1982

Άκη μήπως είναι καποίου είδους Dialer και όχι πληκτρολόγιο;

----------


## picdev

Τις ίδιες λειτουργίες έχει  , εκτός από το address.
Μπορεί να είναι ίδια η λειτουργία αλλά θέλω να είμαι σίγουρος γιατί αν κάνω βλακεία , μετά  άντε να τον προγραμματίσω χωρίς οδηγίες . 
Μάλλον είναι το πρώτο μοντέλο και η μεμβράνη γράφει mc 08d . 
Πχ είδα ότι ο χρόνος εξόδου εισόδου είναι ίδιες ρυθμίσεις , έκανα read . 
Απλά θέλω να είμαι πολύ σίγουρος όταν θα πειράξω τη θέση 30 , γιατί εκεί είδα και άκυρο νούμερο προγραμματισμενο 

Στάλθηκε από το M2007J22G μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

